# Changed front pads and rotors, now pedal is soft, bled system, no difference?



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

Changed front pads and rotors, pedal is stiff when car isnt running, softens up too soft when running. I have to pump it like twice to even make use of the brakes, its like i have no fronts.
Took it into 2 places. One thinks its a junk caliper, another thinks its a junk master cyl. I think its neither, as I just swapped pads. Only reason i could see it being caliper is that i used the compression tool.. Need some advice, so I can break in my pads, rotors.


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Changed front pads and rotors, now pedal is soft, bled system, no difference? (Mlarivie)*

bump.
still need help


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

From what i found on the web, i did not open the bleeders when compressing the cylinders, and they went in pretty easily.. Did I blow my master cylinder?


----------



## schonsnow (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (Mlarivie)*

I didn't open the bleeders, never have in my life and never had a problem with blowing master cylinders. I know this doesn't help but my 2cents


----------



## Clickman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have heard there is a certain sequence to bleeding brakes. Maybe you did them in the wrong order and there is still air in the lines.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Clickman)*

air keep bleeding the system till you pass out


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

Did you try bedding the pads/rotors in? I often find that fresh pads and rotors don't "stick" properly, giving you a mushy pedal.


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (IJM)*

I did drive around for a few hours. I have to pump the brake pedal 2/3 times to bite up front otherwise its mushy rear brakes with pedal travel almost to the floor. -- I think im going to pay to have it bled again and ill post what happens.. unless someones got any ideas


----------

